

OwnCloud: An open-source cloud to call your own - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/owncloud-an-open-source-cloud-to-call-your-own/10011

======
jpdoctor
I have been wondering how to advertise private servers, yet take advantage of
the Cloud buzzword in my advertising. _jealous_

------
watty
Private networks are now clouds too, how cute.

~~~
xxiao
any cloud that never flies away from my backyard is called private cloud

------
jandy
Wait, wasn't one of the main benefits of cloud hosting that we don't have to
manage it ourselves? Isn't this just hosting your own server?

------
Noughmad
Linux-based program?

It's written in PHP. Yes, most people will run it on Linux, but it's not
really Linux-based.

------
hndl
This will be pretty neat for the paranoid enterprises that don't want data
going out.

------
xxiao
last time i checked it's pretty limited in functions

